#  Alternativmedizin >   Biophotonen-Therapie >

## KleinerMuck

Meine Mutter hat nur noch die Chance einer Palliativchemo. Ich hab hier im Forum mal nach Gemzar gefragt. Nun hat ein Heilpraktiker begonnen erst eine Biophotonentherapie zu machen. Das verträgt sich aber nicht mit Chemo. Der Aufschub wäre ein paar Wochen und das macht sie jetzt auch, denn die Diagnose ist klar auf ein paar Monate Lebenskraft beschränkt von der Schulmedizin. Hat jemand Kentniss über die langfristigkeit dieser Therapie? Angesagt sind mal 5 Therapien und dies zu weit günstigerem Preis als jede Chemo, die zigmal durchgeführt werden müsste....auch ohne Garantie

----------


## StarBuG

Allein der Name würde mich schon skeptisch machen. 
Photonen sind Lichtteilchen, aber was bitte sind Biophotonen? 
Ich würde diese "Therapie" echt kritisch hinterfragen, bevor du die palliative Chemo deiner Mutter absetzt. 
Gruß 
Michael

----------


## Teetante

*Hallo zusammen! 
Naja, Bio = Leben, Photonen = Lichtteilchen, also lebende Lichtteilchen. So würde ich das übersetzen, aber was das ist, weiß ich überhaupt nicht! 
Da werde ich gleich mal googeln.... 
So, gegoogelt habe ich und ich stehe dieser Therapie sehr zweifelhaft gegenüber! Auch wenn ich sage, bei Krebs soll man alles probieren, solange Körper und Seele mitmachen, aber bei dieser Art von Therapie würde ich doch wieder die Geldmacherei sehen.   Balance® - das regionale Gesundheitsmagazin 
Da habe ich gefunden, was es ist und was es bewirken soll.  
Es gibt sehr wenige Infos im Netz und es sind fast alles  Praxis-Websites der Heilpraktiker und Co. 
Also, kleiner Muck, meinst Du nicht eine Chemo, wenn auch nur palliativ wäre sinnvoller? Letztendlich entscheidet Ihr das, aber mir wären bei dieser Erkrankung die Erfahrungen der Schulmedizin irgendwie lieber. Zumal Gemzar doch ganz gut verträglich sein soll... 
Berichte mal, wie es weitergeht! 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## KleinerMuck

Ich hab sehr viel gefunden im Google...gutes und skrptisch machendes....und danke auch dir Teetante für den Link. Ursprünglich ist das ein Thema der Physik und seit 30 Jahren erforscht und bestätigt. Es wird immer mehr angewendet und die Physiker meinen, dass es auch in Zukunft in der Medizin seinen Platz haben wird. Die Schulmedizin sei ein etwas träger Apparat und bedürfe der Zeit um Einsichten zu gewinnen. Das sei seit Semmelweiss und Sauerbruch so.....
Wir sind manchmal schon hilflos mit dieser Sucherei und auch dem Entscheiden. Die Onkologin gibt der Gemzar-Chemo auch keine bessere Aussicht als den seelischen Helferchen......sie sei dann wenigstens immer in der Blutkontrolle, aber heilen würde diese sie nicht und das Leben verlängern auch nicht..... 
Mamas Körper würde einfach gerne eine sanfte Therapie haben und die Biophotonen werden ihr auf den Körper geklebt, auf die Meridianbahnen und die "funcken" dann immer was in die Zellen rein....bitte fragt mich da auch nicht genauer. Das Aufschieben der Chemo würde höchstens einen Monat oder 6 Wochen dauern, das nimmt sie in Kauf. 
Ich hoff ja auch, das dies eine richtige Entscheidung ist.

----------


## Monsti

Servus KleinerMuck,  informativer und weniger esoterisch angehaucht finde ich diesen Link: http://www.biophotonen-online.de/bpdef.htm oder diesen: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Biophoton  Ganz ehrlich, wenn es Deiner Mutter eh nur noch um lebensqualitätsverbessernde Maßnahmen für ihre Restlebenszeit geht, würde ich persönlich den Versuch wagen. Was hat sie zu verlieren?  Als bei meinem Schwiegervater klar war, dass es in den nächsten Wochen oder Monaten zu Ende gehen wird, wich er ebenfalls auf "exotische" Therapieformen aus. Er meinte, das alles sei in seiner Situation zehnmal besser als eine erneute Chemo. Er verstarb Anfang August 2005, war aber noch vier Wochen vorher bei uns in Tirol im Urlaub und konnte diesen auch sehr genießen.  Liebe Grüße von Angie

----------


## mämchen

Hallo, Kleiner Muck,
durch eine liebe Kollegin bin ich an dieses Forum gekommen:  http://www.krebs-kompass.org/Forum/
Ganz viele Betroffene und Angehörige tauschen sich über Erfahrungen aus, helfen sich und machen sich gegenseitig Mut. Deshalb denke ich, ohne "Patientenforum" zu nahe treten zu wollen, schau dort mal rein - vielleicht hat eben auch damit schon jemand Erfahrungen gemacht.
Viel Kraft wünscht Dir und Deiner Familie
Ute

----------


## Athelas

Die palliative Behandlung definiert sich doch über eine etwas andere Sicht von Leben u. Sterben , Krankheit und Gesundheit .
Nicht die Verlängerung der Überlebenszeit um jeden Preis, sondern die Lebensqualität, also die Wünsche, Ziele und das Befinden des Patienten stehen im Vordergrund der Behandlung.
Mir erschließt sich offen gesagt nicht der Sinn einer Chemotherapie, wenn klar ist das sie nicht den gewünschten Erfolg bringt. 
Was die Verträglichkeit angeht, weichen die offiziellen Staistiken und inoffiziellen mitunter erheblich voneinander ab !! . 
Biophotonen : 
Biophotonen sind Lichtquanten, die physikalisch kleinsten Elemente von Licht. Ihre Strahlung koordiniert alle biochemischen Prozesse in den Zellen und überträgt Informationen zwischen den Zellen. Nachgewiesen hat sie der Physiker Fritz-Albert Popp. 
Er ist mit dieser Methode in der Lage, die Bioverfügbarkeit von Lebensmittel z.B. sehr genau zu Bestimmen.
D.h. wenn du ihm zwei Gemüse in die Hand drückst wird er dir sagen können welches davon Biologisch gezogen wurde, und welches konventionell. 
Ich hoffe das die Ergebnisse der Studien von Prof. Popp noch einige erstaunliche Folgen haben werden. 
Was nun die " Biophotonen - Therapie " angeht, haben sich ein paar findige Leute die Theorien von Reich und Tesla mit den Ergebnissen von Popp vermischt und die Biophotonenzelle ( eben diese kleinen Dinger die was Funken täten ) erfunden. 
Mal abgesehen davon das die richtig teuer sind, ist der therapeutische Nutzen äusserst fragwürdig, zumal mir auch keiner der Anbieter solcher Biophotonenzellen erklären wollte wie er diese Photonen denn da rein bekommt und vor allem wie er sie drin behalten will.
Hin und wieder finden sich Erklärungen, die eher aus einer Raumschiff- Enterprise Serie, als aus halbwegs seriösen Forschungen zu stammen scheinen.

----------


## KleinerMuck

Ganz lieben Dank euch allen! 
Ich hab mich mit diesem Popp auch auseinandergesetzt, das was die Nahrungsmittel betrifft ist wirklich phänomenal, auch die Forschung wie kleinste Lichtteilchen auch im Hirn als Synapsenfunken zu verstehen sind. 
Der Heilpraktiker hat meinen Eltern erklärt, dass diese Informationen die er in den Plättchen hat, nur die Schwingung oder Energie ist, welche er den Zellen überträgt. Ähnlich der Homöophatischen (auch oft umstrittenen und doch wirkenden) Vorgehensweise. Die gesunden Zellen würden so alle erhalten bleiben, die schwachen gestärkt und somit den Krebszellen stark gegenüber stehen. Die Krankheit geht weniger rasant vorwärts und der Körper hat bessere Chancen sich von den 8 Wochen Spitalaufenthalt zu erholen. Auch die Psyche, welche wohl ebenso traumatisiert ist durch den Diagnosenschock hat die Möglichkeit sich neu einzustellen. 
Das ist genau der Punkt, wo dann die bessere Lebensqualität, sprich die Verarbeitung und das loslassen geschehen können, die letztendlich auch zu einem friedvolleren Tod gehören könnten. 
Da ich ja selber mit Mutter in der Craniotherapie arbeite ist das dann auch unser Thema. Wir reden und spüren stark in den Körper und das Unterbewusstsein hinein und es ist fantastisch zu sehen, wie sie dieses Thema angeht und an sich arbeitet ohne Angst. 
Ich werde nach der nächsten Sitzung mehr erfahren, denn Vater hat die Antworten und Berichte gesammelt und traut sich dann richtig nachzufragen.  
Teuer ist diese Therapie übrigens gar nicht. Für eine Stunde Untersuch und Behandlung, die Dinger bleiben dann auf dem Körper bis zum nächsten Mal verlangt er 40 Euro. 
Liebe Grüsse euch allen und nochmal danke! Ich bleib am Ball

----------


## Teetante

*Hallo Athelas! 
Vielen Dank für Deine ausführlichen Info's und vor allem für den echt gut geschriebenen Beitrag! 
"Tesla" kenne ich von der Kernspintomographie her, ich wäre nie auf die Idee gekommen, das in Verbindung mit den Biophotonen zu sehen, man lernt nie aus! 
Habe eben sehr geschmunzelt über Deinen Satz: 
"Hin und wieder finden sich Erklärungen, die eher aus einer Raumschiff- Enterprise Serie, als aus halbwegs seriösen Forschungen zu stammen scheinen."  
Ich habe da ja auch zu gegoogelt und habe halt nicht so viel Info`s gefunden, aber einiges liest sich recht abenteuerlich!  
Wenn ich mir nun diese Sache mal vorstelle, dann verstehe ich auch nicht, wie die Lichtquanten mittels eines Pflasters, das über mehrere Tage kleben bleibt, durch die Haut in die Zellen wandern soll. Zumal die Lichtquanten doch pysikalisch die kleinsten Elemente von Licht sind. Die müssen doch verfliegen, oder nicht? Oje, das wird ja richtig kompliziert hier und das bei einem Thema, wo meine Vorstellungskraft auch äußerst beschränkt ist, Physik war in der Schule schon nicht mein Ding! Sachen, die wir nicht sehen oder riechen oder anders wahrnehmen können, können wir uns wohl auch selten vorstellen.  
Athelas, mit der Palliativtherapie muß ja nicht immer nur Chemo gemeint sein, wobei gerade Gemzar als sehr gut verträglich gilt. Aber ich weiß es auch nicht, was ich machen würde, wenn ich nur noch Aussicht auf eine palliative Chemo hätte. Die Chemo machen oder die restliche, vielleicht ganz gute Zeit mir noch ein halbwegs schönes Leben machen? Wenn man nicht selbst in der Situation ist, kann man da schlecht zu irgendwas raten. Als wir in der Familie eine Krebserkrankung hatten, haben wir auch alle anders reagiert als ich das je gedacht hätte! 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea  *

----------


## KleinerMuck

Hallo Teetante :-) 
Wird ja richtig abenteuerlich diese Recherchen. Vielleicht noch eine Anmerkung zu den Pflastern. Das sind wie Döschen im Durchmesser von etwa 4 cm, wo was drin ist (aufgeladenes Magnet vielleicht?). Dieses Döschen wird mit Pflaster aufgeklebt und alle Woche mal wieder "geladen". 
Ich hab ja nach der Schulmedizinischen Ausbildung 4 Jahre Komplementärmedizin angehängt und kann nur selber staunen was da alles immer wieder Neues zum Vorschein kommt. Eines aber hat mich das Leben geelehrt:  
Wer heilt hat recht und was hilft wird anerkannt.  
Muss selber auch immer wieder den Verstand zurück setzen und  mir sagen, dass es auch im 21. Jahrhundert noch Dinge zwischen Himmel und Erde gibt die wir nicht verstehen und vielleicht auch nicht verstehen müssen. 
Einen guten und schönen Tag Euch allen
Kleiner Muck

----------


## Teetante

*Hallo Kleiner Muck! 
Ja, Du hast recht, es wird immer abenteuerlicher hier!  
Kleine Döschen werden mit Pflaster aufgeklebt, aha, und da sind wohl dann die Lichtquanten drin, oder wie?  
Also ich weiß ja nicht.... 
Aber, wie auch Monsti schon schrieb, wenn es sowieso nur noch um die Verbesserung der Lebensqualität geht, warum den Versuch nicht wagen? 
Aber was mich nun doch interessieren würde, macht Deine Ma denn anschließend noch die Chemo oder läßt sie es ganz sein? Gibt es was Neues vom CT?? Kannst mir gerne auch ne Email schreiben, ich melde mich auch nachher noch bei Dir! 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Obelix1962

@Teetante 
diese Pflaster erinnern mich schwer an Nicotirell (Antiraucherpflaster)
Hi mit Nikotin eine Nikotinsucht bekämpfen  :Huh?:  
Grinz Grinz Grinz 
Grüßle
Obelix1962

----------


## Teetante

*Naja, da gebe ich Dir recht Obelix, das ist auch etwas sonderbar! Aber Du sollst ja von der bösen, bösen Zigarette die Finger lassen und den Teer nicht in Deine Lungen lassen. Das Nikotin in diesen Pflastern wird ja auch herunterreduziert von Woche zu Woche, bis Du halt bei 0 angekommen bist und dann auch nicht mehr Nikotinsüchtig bist, wohl aber der Kopf immer noch sagt:"Und jetzt ne Zigarette!" 
Aber Lichtquanten in Döschen verpackt, die immer wieder aufgeladen werden, also Leute seid mir nicht böse, aber das liest sich wirklich wie Raumschiff Enterprise und gleich kommen die kleinen grünen Männchen! 
Liebe und zweifelnde Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## StarBuG

> *
> Wenn ich mir nun diese Sache mal vorstelle, dann verstehe ich auch nicht, wie die Lichtquanten mittels eines Pflasters, das über mehrere Tage kleben bleibt, durch die Haut in die Zellen wandern soll. Zumal die Lichtquanten doch pysikalisch die kleinsten Elemente von Licht sind.*

 Es geht nicht. Punkt  :Zwinker: 
Photonen sind "Teilchen" OHNE Ruhemasse, die mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit (300.000 km/s) fliegen. Es gibt kein Licht das an einem Ort "gebunden" ist, dies ist physikalisch nicht möglich  :Zwinker:  
Liebe Grüße 
Michael

----------


## Teetante

*Hi StarBug! 
Danke für die Erklärung! Ich kann mir das auch nicht vorstellen, wie man "Licht" einfangen soll und es in eine Zelle bringt! 
Alles sehr zweifelhaft... 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Obelix1962

@StarBuG, 
besser hät ich den Bedeutung von Photonen jetzt auch nicht erklären können. 
Schindludertreiberei mit der Gutgläubigkeit der Menschen und leider die totale Abzocke derer. 
Das ärgerliche an dieser Sache ist das man da keinen Einhalt bittet und diese
möchtegern Schamanen (wobei die Bezeichnung Schamane da schon fast zu human ist)
nicht... 
Grüßle
Obelix1962
Obeli

----------


## Heike1

> Es geht nicht. Punkt 
> Photonen sind "Teilchen" OHNE Ruhemasse, die mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit (300.000 km/s) fliegen. Es gibt kein Licht das an einem Ort "gebunden" ist, dies ist physikalisch nicht möglich  
> Liebe Grüße 
> Michael

 Hallo Michael
Ich grüble auch ein wenig hier über die Beiträge.
Licht besitzt die Eigenschaften je nach Test, sich als Materie oder Welle zu zeigen, beides zusammen läßt sich nicht nachweisen.
Es liegt am Test ob sich Licht als Welle oder Materie zeigt.
Anton Zeilinger normaler Physiker forscht hier auf dem Gebiet, sein Buch klingt auch wie Enterprice, vieles kann man vom Hirn garnicht auffassen oder verarbeiten.
Es gibt nur ein Labor (Name habe ich vergessen) den es gelungen ist, für Bruchteile von Sekunden Licht festzuhalten.
Thema Lichtnahrung ist gesünder, also der Natur ist es möglich, Lichtenergie in Materie zu speichern und im Körper wird es dann genutzt.
Warum soll es nicht auch anderes möglich sein. Ich kann es mir auch nicht richtig vorstellen aber man weis nie was es so alles gibt. 
Nur so am Rande.... Schwerkraft kennt jeder.... doch sollte es mal ein Physiker geben der Schwerkraft erklären kann, wie sie entsteht usw. der bekommt den Nobelpreis für Physik :Grin:   Wer hätte das Gedacht, wir fliegen bis zum Mond, nutzen physikalische Gesetzte ohne das hier auf Brief und Siegel alles wissenschaftlich abgeklärt ist.
Tschüß Heike

----------


## Athelas

Ja Heike, da hast du schon recht !. 
Ein Beispiel wo man in Erklärungsnöte kommt : 
Ich habe mal Versuche mit sogenanntem Miron Glas gemacht. Das sind Schalen oder Flaschen aus einem patentierten Glas das tiefviolett gefärbt ist.Von selber wäre ich nicht auf die Idee gekommen aber nachdem sie mir so eine kleine Schale als Testartikel in die Praxis geschickt haben hab ich`s halt mal probiert.
Die Ergebnisse waren wirklich verblüffend : 
Heilkräuter die ich am selben Tag gesammelt und getrocknet habe zeigen völlig unterschiedliche Merkmale, abhängig davon ob ich sie unter diesem Glas oder einem anderen getrocknet hab.
Beide Partien waren krachtrocken aber damit waren dann auch schon die Gemeinsamkeiten erschöpft.
Die eine Hälfte roch tatsächlich noch nach der Pflanze während die andere nach Heu roch.Der Teeaufguß schmeckt völlig unterschiedlich, beim Zerreiben der Kräuter hat riecht eine Partie viel intensiver, die Farbe hält viel länger etc. etc. etc. . Der Effekt hält sich schon seit über 5 Monaten.
Die Hersteller dieses Glases behaupten nun, das durch die Besonnung in ihrem Glas die Biophotonenstrahlung des Inhaltes um ein vielfaches angehoben, und bei Lagerung in demselben, auch erhalten wird. Eine wirkliche Erklärung können sie nicht Liefern. Aber der bereits erwähnte Prof. Pop hat den Effekt bestätigt. 
Es scheint also tatsächlich jenseits des uns bekannten etwas zu geben das sich erst nach Entfernen der akademischen Scheuklappen erschließt ?.

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Athelas! 
Mußt Du denn die Kräuter in dem violetten Glas irgendwie mit Licht "bestrahlen" oder liegen die da einfach so drunter? 
Trotzdem hört meine Vorstellungskraft bei kleinen Döschen, die auf die Haut geklebt und nach mehreren Tagen aufgeladen werden, auf.  
Rein der Neugierde wegen: Was hast Du für eine Praxis? 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Athelas

Google mal nach Miron Glas.Da gibts eine Menge Infos zu dem Thema.
Und wie schon gesagt, mit den Döschen komm ich auch nicht wirklich klar  ?? .  
< Rein der Neugierde wegen: Was hast Du für eine Praxis? > 
Hm.....OK : Kurzvorstellung 
Gelernt hab ich Krankenpflege, danach ein paar Semester Medizin bis mir der Spaß daran gründlich vergangen ist. 
Ausbildung zum Heilpraktiker....ein Jahr Weiterbildung in Afrika und dann noch 1 1/2 Jh. in Indien ( Ayurveda........... ) .In Indien wurde ich dann zum spätberufenen in Sachen  Familienplanung und so hat mich dann eine hormonelle Veränderung von Köln über Bangalore nach Österreich verschlagen ( Heirat ). 
Da die Ausübung des Heilpraktikers in Österreich bei Todesstrafe verboten ist, wurde ich dann dort zum " Energetiker ". Als solcher arbeite ich in einer eigenen Praxis. Nach jahrelanger Skepsis und vielen blöden Witzen übrigens durchaus vertrauensvoll mit einigen Ärtzten.

----------


## StarBuG

Energie geht nicht verloren, sie wird nur umgewandelt (Energieerhaltungssatz).
Licht wird durch das Chlorophyl in de Planzen zum Beispiel in Glucose umgewandelt und somit als andere Energieform gespeichert. 
Licht ist eine Welle, wenn man aber im Labor ganz genau hinschaut (Physikalisch misst), zeigt es sich als Teilchen, dies ist aus dem Bereich der Quantentheorie. 
Nichts desto trotz hat das Photon keine Ruhemasse.
Wenn sich das Photon mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit bewegt, besitzt es Energie.
Da es sich aber mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit bewegt, kann es keine Masse besitzen, da es sonst unendlich schwer werden würde (E=m*c2), das heißt, ein Photon, das wenn man es theoretisch als unbewegtes Teilchen vor sich hat, hat keine Masse (kein Gewicht). Somit existieren Photonen nur in bewegtem Zustand. 
Liebe Grüße 
Micha

----------


## Athelas

> Energie geht nicht verloren, sie wird nur umgewandelt (Energieerhaltungssatz).
> Licht wird durch das Chlorophyl in de Planzen zum Beispiel in Glucose umgewandelt und somit als andere Energieform gespeichert. 
> Micha

 Hm........Ja so weit so unklar. Aber in einer getrockneten Pflanze findet keine Photosynthese mehr statt, weshalb der beschriebene Effekt ja auch so verblüffend ist :-) .

----------


## StarBuG

Du meinst mit deiner Glasschale? 
Wie sehen denn deine normalen Schalen aus, mit denen du Kreuter trocknest?
Licht zerstört das Chlorophyl in Pflanzen, die trocknen und Chlorphyl macht einen bitteren Geschmack.
Vielleicht entsteht der Unterschied durch die relative Lichtundurchlässigkeit deines Spezialglases, wodurch das Chlorophyl nicht zersetzt wird? 
Gruß 
Micha

----------


## günni

nur mal ein zitat:  
Zwei Dinge sind unendlich, das Universum und die menschliche Dummheit, aber bei dem Universum bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher.Albert Einstein (40)
14.03.1879 - 18.04.1955
deutscher Physiker und Nobelpreisträger 
günni

----------


## Athelas

Oh, 
ist das der selbe Einstein , der auch diese Srüche von sich gab ?? :  
Probleme kann man niemals mit derselben Denkweise lösen, durch die sie entstanden sind.  
Es ist schwieriger, eine vorgefaßte Meinung zu zertrümmern als ein Atom.

----------


## Athelas

> Licht ist eine Welle, wenn man aber im Labor ganz genau hinschaut (Physikalisch misst), zeigt es sich als Teilchen, dies ist aus dem Bereich der Quantentheorie. 
> Nichts desto trotz hat das Photon keine Ruhemasse.
> Wenn sich das Photon mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit bewegt, besitzt es Energie.
> Da es sich aber mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit bewegt, kann es keine Masse besitzen, da es sonst unendlich schwer werden würde (E=m*c2), das heißt, ein Photon, das wenn man es theoretisch als unbewegtes Teilchen vor sich hat, hat keine Masse (kein Gewicht). Somit existieren Photonen nur in bewegtem Zustand. 
> Liebe Grüße 
> Micha

 Formeln enthalten weder die Ursachen noch die Wirkrichtungen physikalischer Geschehnisse!
Formeln sind nur angepasste mathematische Beschreibungen von Parametern der Erscheinungen physikalischer Geschehnisse.  
Nun stehen wir immer wieder vor dem Problem das sich die Natur nicht an die Formel hält.
z.B. in der Homöopathie : ab der 12 Dezimalpotenz wissen wir laut Avogrado das in dem Mittel nicht ein einziges Molekül des Ausgangstoffes mehr vorhanden ist. Von der statistischen Wahrscheinlichkeit her wissen wir aber auch das die Zahl der Placeboeffekte die sich aus dem Mittel dann ergeben begrenzt ist. .............Hm ..und jetzt ?? 
Die Formeln enthalten also  nur das Wissen, das wir von einem System zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt haben . 
Wir kommen nicht umhin über den Tellerand hinauszuschauen und befinden uns plötzlich in der Metaphysik wo sich Licht dann doch speichern lässt, wo wir Photonen dann auf einmal ein Umfeld schaffen, in dem sie sich vermehrt aufhalten.
Denn, wie ein Physiker das mal ausgedrückt hat :
..................................................  ..........................................
Bringen wir die Natur andererseits unter Zwangsbedingungen physikalischer Experimente, äußert sie sich lediglich im Rahmen unserer Formalismen.
..................................................  ..........................................
Was auf gut Deutsch heißt : wir kriegen nur das zu sehen was wir sehen wollen :-) . 
In einigen Bereichen der sogen. alternativen Medizin haben wir also im Grunde nicht das Problem der Beweisbarkeit der Wirkung, sondern lediglich ein Problem in der Beschreibung der Wirkung nach anerkannten Gesetzen.
Also lass uns ein bisschen Spekulieren, seien wir mal herzerfrischend ungenau, und sind wir doch einfach mal .....ungefähr ! . :-)

----------


## KleinerMuck

...ich möcht auch mal wieder was sagen... ;-) 
Ich kanns euch nicht erklären, aber meine Mutter sieht wesentlich besser aus, hat richtig etwas Farbe bekommen auf ihre Wangen. Wenn ihr vor einer Woche nicht nur das atmen beim laufen, sondern auch beim sprechen schwer gefallen ist, so spricht und lacht sie fliessend. An einkaufen war seit Wochen nicht mehr zu denken.....gestern ging sie mit Vater zu Aldi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Die Plättchen kleben neu auf Bauchnabel, Magen und Thymusdrüse. Auch wenn alles nur Witz sein sollte, Placebo, oder Scharlatanerie.....sie fühlt sich gut und ich gönns ihr von Herzen. Das hat zumindest die Schulmedizin nicht geschafft, sie wieder zum lachen zu bringen und eine Hoffnung auszustrahlen, dass sie zwar sterben wird, aber selber bestimmen will wann.
Sie ist einfach motiviert und ihr Heilpraktiker denkt gar nicht daran die Therapie genauer zu erklären, er macht einfach.......... 
Grüessli, auch von einem staunenden und nicht alles begreiffenden Wesen :-))

----------


## Teetante

*Hallo zusammen! 
Ich denke, wenn es so hilft, wie Kleiner Muck es beschreibt, dann sollten wir alle Diskussion ob Scharlatanerie oder Unglauben oder Unerklärliches lassen und uns einfach mit der Mutter von Kleiner Muck freuen! 
Ich finde es toll, dass es der Mutter so gut geht! 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Monsti

Exakt so sehe ich das auch:  *Eine Therapie ist dann richtig gewählt, wenn sie die erwünschte positive Wirkung zeigt.*  KleinerMuck, ich wünsche Deiner Mutter, dass ihr bis zum Schluss soviel Lebensqualität und -freude wie nur möglich bleibt.  Liebe Grüße von Angie

----------


## KleinerMuck

...habt ganz lieben Dank! Wir sind uns durchaus bewusst, dass auch andere Zeiten kommen, aber es ist schön, hier im Forum die Fragen stellen zu dürfen und die Diskussionen mit zu erleben. So hab ich das Gefühl auf dem Boden zu bleiben. 
Ich werd Euch wissen lassen, wenn sich gravierendes ändert.
Sylvie

----------


## StarBuG

> Formeln enthalten weder die Ursachen noch die Wirkrichtungen physikalischer Geschehnisse!
> Formeln sind nur angepasste mathematische Beschreibungen von Parametern der Erscheinungen physikalischer Geschehnisse.  
> Nun stehen wir immer wieder vor dem Problem das sich die Natur nicht an die Formel hält.

 Gerade was Energie, Licht, Relativitätstheorie, etc. angeht sind die Formeln sowas von genau, das man es gar nicht erwartet hätte. Immer wieder findet man im All Objekte, die Formeln wie das Planksche Wirkungsspektrum, oder die Rotverschiebung, oder das Schwarzkörperspektrum, oder die Relativitätstheorie, oder die spezielle Relativitätstheorie bis auf 10 Nachkommastellen genau beweisen, ich finde das faszinierend.
Man stelle sich nur mal vor, da stellt ein Physiker in seinem Labor Anfang des 19ten Jahrhunderts eine Formel auf, um etwas zu erklären, und über 150 Jahre später findet man Objekte im All, die sich genau so, aber wirklich bis auf 10 Kommastellen exakt genau so verhalten, wie dieser Physiker vor 150 Jahren berechnet hat. Klar gab es auch viele falsche Therorien, aber eine gute Theorie liefert immer einen Test mit, mit der man die Theorie auf Herz und Nieren prüfen kann. Wissenschaft zeichnet sich dadurch aus, das sie sich kontinuierlich hinterfragt und immer wieder auf die Probe stellt, und wenn eine Theorie falsch ist, dann wird der Ast halt abgesägt, auch wenn man selber darauf sitzt.   

> z.B. in der Homöopathie : ab der 12 Dezimalpotenz wissen wir laut Avogrado das in dem Mittel nicht ein einziges Molekül des Ausgangstoffes mehr vorhanden ist. Von der statistischen Wahrscheinlichkeit her wissen wir aber auch das die Zahl der Placeboeffekte die sich aus dem Mittel dann ergeben begrenzt ist. .............Hm ..und jetzt ??

 Und eine große wissenschaftlich valide Studie hat gezeigt, das Homöopathie nicht über den Placeboeffekt hinaus geht...
Hmmm und jetzt?  :Zwinker:     

> Die Formeln enthalten also  nur das Wissen, das wir von einem System zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt haben . 
> Wir kommen nicht umhin über den Tellerand hinauszuschauen und befinden uns plötzlich in der Metaphysik wo sich Licht dann doch speichern lässt, wo wir Photonen dann auf einmal ein Umfeld schaffen, in dem sie sich vermehrt aufhalten.
> Denn, wie ein Physiker das mal ausgedrückt hat :
> ..................................................  ..........................................
> Bringen wir die Natur andererseits unter Zwangsbedingungen physikalischer Experimente, äußert sie sich lediglich im Rahmen unserer Formalismen.
> ..................................................  ..........................................
> Was auf gut Deutsch heißt : wir kriegen nur das zu sehen was wir sehen wollen :-) .

 Nein, das verstehst du falsch, der Satz besagt, das ein Experiment immer einen strengen Rahmen schafft, und dieser Rahmen wiederum einfluss hat auf das, was wir beobachten. Dies ist Quantenphysik und das gleiche wie beim Licht (Welle ohne Beobachtung, Teilchen mit Beobachtung)
Nichts desto trotz ist die Wissenschaft schon sehr weit in vielen Dingen und das viele Theorien und Naturgesetze, die die Physik entdeckt hat richtig sind, sehen wir Tag für Tag.
Ohne Quantenphysik würde es zum Beispiel keine CD-Spieler geben.   

> In einigen Bereichen der sogen. alternativen Medizin haben wir also im Grunde nicht das Problem der Beweisbarkeit der Wirkung, sondern lediglich ein Problem in der Beschreibung der Wirkung nach anerkannten Gesetzen.
> Also lass uns ein bisschen Spekulieren, seien wir mal herzerfrischend ungenau, und sind wir doch einfach mal .....ungefähr ! . :-)

 Warum kann man denn die Wirkung von Alternativmedizin nicht wirklich Beweisen? Bzw. wieso gibt es keine großen, wissenschaftlich fundierten  Studien, die die Wirksamkeit beweisen?
Aber andererseits, es gibt auch keinen Beweis für Gott, und trotzdem glaubt die halbe Menschheit an einen allmächtigen Schöpfer...  
Liebe Grüße 
Micha

----------


## Athelas

> Gerade was Energie, Licht, Relativitätstheorie, etc. angeht sind die Formeln sowas von genau, das man es gar nicht erwartet hätte. Immer wieder findet man im All Objekte, die Formeln wie das Planksche Wirkungsspektrum, oder die Rotverschiebung, oder das Schwarzkörperspektrum, oder die Relativitätstheorie, oder die spezielle Relativitätstheorie bis auf 10 Nachkommastellen genau beweisen, ich finde das faszinierend
> Man stelle sich nur mal vor, da stellt ein Physiker in seinem Labor Anfang des 19ten Jahrhunderts eine Formel auf, um etwas zu erklären, und über 150 Jahre später findet man Objekte im All, die sich genau so, aber wirklich bis auf 10 Kommastellen exakt genau so verhalten, wie dieser Physiker vor 150 Jahren berechnet hat. Klar gab es auch viele falsche Therorien, aber eine gute Theorie liefert immer einen Test mit, mit der man die Theorie auf Herz und Nieren prüfen kann. Wissenschaft zeichnet sich dadurch aus, das sie sich kontinuierlich hinterfragt und immer wieder auf die Probe stellt, und wenn eine Theorie falsch ist, dann wird der Ast halt abgesägt, auch wenn man selber darauf sitzt.

 Das lass ich jetzt mal so stehen weil,  wie du schon ganz richtig angedeutet hast,  Physik nie meine Stärke war.
Den letzten Satz kann ich aber nicht unwiedersprochen stehen lassen und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das du das auch wirklich selbst glaubst.   

> Und eine große wissenschaftlich valide Studie hat gezeigt, das Homöopathie nicht über den Placeboeffekt hinaus geht...

 Während eine andere Studie genau das Gegenteil bestätigt :-) .
Ich glaube nicht das man so weiterkommt.   

> .............Ohne Quantenphysik würde es zum Beispiel keine CD-Spieler geben...............

 Was nun auch nicht wirklich DER große Verlust für die Menschheit wäre :-) .    

> Warum kann man denn die Wirkung von Alternativmedizin nicht wirklich Beweisen? Bzw. wieso gibt es keine großen, wissenschaftlich fundierten  Studien, die die Wirksamkeit beweisen? 
> Micha

 Weil , wie ich an anderer Stelle schon mal behauptet habe, die gängigen Meßmethoden nicht anwendbar sind ! . 
Hallo kleiner Muck : 
vieleicht verrät uns der HP deiner Mutter ja mal was er da jetzt macht.Ansonsten geb ich dir gerne meine e-mail per PN.

----------


## Teetante

*Hi zusammen! 
Nun wird es aber sehr physikalisch hier! *  *@Kleiner Muck! 
Gibt es was Neues von Deiner Ma?  
Meine Daumen und Zehen sind gedrückt, daß es ihr noch recht lange sehr gut geht! 
Viele liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Monsti

Mal ein kleines Gedankenspiel für unsere logisch denkenden Naturwissenschaftler:  Man nehme ein Blatt Papier und teile es in der Mitte. Die Hälfte teilt man wieder in der Mitte. Im Augenblick wäre also noch 1/4 des Blatts übrig. Dieses 1/4 Blatt reduziere ich wieder um die Hälfte. Diese Prozedur führe ich fort, bis weder eine Pinzette, noch eine Schere in der Lage ist, das Blatt (das ja immer noch da ist) weiter zu halbieren.  Okay, ich nehme eine Lupe und ein Skalpell und mache weiter. Auch damit ist irgendwann Schluss. Vor der Erfindung des Mikroskops hätte man sicher behauptet, dass nun von dem Blatt nichts mehr da ist. Kann aber nicht sein, denn die jeweiligen Hälften wurden ja mit jedem Schritt nur halbiert. Muss zwangsläufig also noch eine Hälfte vorhanden sein.  Man nehme zunächst ein Mikroskop, später ein Elektronenmikroskop, und weiter geht's ... gut, irgendwann kann man vom jeweils übrig bleibenden Rest nicht mehr von "Papier" sprechen, dennoch: *Es bleibt stets die Hälfte übrig.*  Der schlaue Mensch entdeckte das Atom und meinte zunächst, hier sei Schluss mit der Materie. Kann aber auch nicht sein. Halbiert man ein Atom, bleiben 50% davon übrig. Von "Nichts" kann also nach wie vor keine Rede sein.  Nur: Irgendwo stößt der Mensch an seine Begrenztheit und behauptet dann arrogant, jenseits dieser Grenze gäbe es nichts mehr. So hatte er es schon immer gehandhabt, nur hatten sich die Grenzen mit der Zeit deutlich verschoben. Wer will ausschließen, dass man in 100 Jahren vielleicht schon ganz andere Grenzbereiche erschlossen hat und damit einiges von dem erklären kann, was mit unserem heutigen Wissen (noch) nicht begreifbar ist?  Liebe Grüße von Angie

----------


## StarBuG

Hallo Monsti 
Die Grenze, die du beschreibst ist heutzutage die Quantentheorie.
In der Quantenwelt ist das so eine Sache mit der wissenschaftlichen Beobachtung, denn indem man diese "Welt" beobachtet, beeinflusst man diese dadurch, was uns an den Rand der Erkenntnis führt (Licht = Welle und Teilchen, je nachdem, ob man es beobachtet oder nicht). 
Ich empfehle: http://www.br-online.de/cgi-bin/ravi...=1&f=021208.rm
Ihr braucht den RealPlayer um dieses 10Min. Video zu sehen  
Ich verstehe allerdings nicht, was du mit deinem Beitrag hier genau vermitteln willst. 
Gerade was die Einstein'sche Relativitätstheorie angeht (und wenn wir von Photonen reden, dreht es sich genau um diese), so ist dies eine Theorie, die sich durch eine vielzahl von Messungen im All und im Labor immer wieder extremst genau bestätigt hat. 
Harald Lesch (http://www.br-online.de/alpha/centauri/archiv.shtml) hat es mal so formuliert: "Also wenn die Relativitätstheorie falsch sein sollte, dann ist sie aber auch verdammt gut falsch" (oder so ähnlich). 
Liebe Grüße 
Micha

----------


## Monsti

Hallo Micha,   

> Ich verstehe allerdings nicht, was du mit deinem Beitrag hier genau vermitteln willst.

   Damit wollte ich anhand eines simplen Beispiels zeigen, dass unser heutiger Kenntnisstand sicher noch lange nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss ist. Im Umkehrschluss: "Wissenschaftlich nicht erwiesen" ist grundsätzlich lediglich unter der Voraussetzungen zu sehen, dass uns bei manchen Phänomenen eben noch nicht die dafür erforderlichen Mittel zur Verfügung stehen.  Dies gilt eben auch für gewisse Außenseiter-Therapien in der Medizin.  :Zwinker:    Liebe Grüße von Angie

----------


## StarBuG

Solang man als Verbraucher kritisch an solche Therapien herangeht, ist ja nichts dagegen zu sagen. 
Man muss sich nur bewusst sein, das es auch viele Scharlatane gibt, die die Not anderer Menschen schamlos ausnutzen.

----------


## KleinerMuck

Also................ich hatte ein äusserst interessantes Gespräch mit der Onkologin meiner Mutter. Ich begleitete sie zum CT-Auswertungsgespräch, das bereits eine Verschlechterung der Tumorzellen zeigte innerhalb der letzten 2 Monate seit der OP. Die Blutwerte (ausser Eiweiss, die werden jetzt zugeführt infolge der schlechten, sprich ungenügenden Ernährung, kein Appetit) waren erstaunlich gut! Leberwerte und Nierenwerte ebenso. Das hat sie dann doch etwas erstaunt. Wir diskutierten die Photonengeschichte und sie hat voll akzeptiert(auch wenn sie es nicht anderen anraten würde), dass der Zellaufbau oder die Zellkräftigung durch diese Therapie gestärkt worden ist. Da der Heilpraktiker von der Krankenkasse anerkannt ist und seine Therapie noch 4 Wochen braucht, ist sie einverstanden mit der Chemo erst mitte Januar anzufangen. Sie hat nocheinmal deutlich gemacht, dass durch die Gemzarchemo nur die Geschwindigkeit des Abfalls verbessert werden kann und der Tod nach einer längeren Phase des wohlfühlens eintritt, als wenn sie gar nichts machen würde. Die Pfortader der Leber würde immer mehr eingeengt und die Tumorzellen infiltrieren auch schon die Nahtstellen der Brücke zum Dünndarm. So ist nun Ma zufrieden, weil sie noch einen Zellaufbau machen kann, bevor die Chemo dann halt auch gesunde Zellen mitfrisst. Was die seelische Verarbeitung angeht ist ja dann ein anderes Kapitel. Ich habe sehr grosse Hochachtung vor dieser versierten und guten Ärztin, die mit keinem Deut abschätzig, überheblich oder besserwisserisch dieses Gespräch geführt hat. Von dieser Sorte würde ich der Menschheit noch mehr wünschen. Ich habe in den letzten Wochen viel Arroganz und Kopfwisserei erlebt in der Klinik. Manch einer hat vergessen, dass er auch einen Menschen vor sich hatte und nicht nur ein Objekt, das aus Laborwerten und Zellansammlungen besteht. Das soll jetzt keine Verallgemeinerung sein, sondern einfach auch mal ein strengeres Wort und ein Aufruf, als Patient oder Betreuer in den Gesprächen mit Ärzten dies auch mal deutlich zu machen. Danke euch allen, die ihr teils heftig mitdisskutiert habt. Auch ich habe viel gelernt. Kleiner Muck
PS
Apropos Scharlatane...ihr glaubt ja nicht, was da wirklich alles auf dem Markt ist.Es ist gerade zu hässlich, was Menschen sich einfallen lassen um Krebskranken das Geld aus den Fingern zu ziehen.....ein Saft undefinierbaren Inhalts zu 60 Euro!!! 2-3 Flaschen täglich!! Energetisierter Fruchtsaft!! Da krieg ich auch rote Ohren ;-)

----------


## Teetante

*Hallo Kleiner Muck! 
Wie schön, wieder mal von Dir hier zu lesen!  
Aber eine Sache macht mich doch stutzig jetzt, soweit ich eben gelesen habe, infiltriert der Tumor ins Nachbargewebe. Haben die Biophotonen denn nun doch nichts ausgerichtet? Oder sind die guten Blutwerte das Ergebnis dieser Therapie? 
Eigentlich kann ich gar nix dazu schreiben, weil ich persönlich einen anderen Weg eingeschlagen hätte. Aber erst Mitte Januar mit der Chemo anzufangen, wenn der Tumor schon infiltriert, also ich weiß nicht. Ob es dann nicht doch nur Quälerei ist? Da Deine Ma scheinbar keinen Appetit hat, ist sie denn dann fit genug für Gemzar? Auch wenn Gemzar allgemein als gut verträglich gilt, ein Spaziergang ist, so denke ich, keine Chemo der Welt!  
Aber wir werden ja hoffentlich hier weiter auf dem Neuesten Stand gehalten von Dir!  
Viele liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## KleinerMuck

Hallo Du! 
Hab mich vielleicht etwas umständlich ausgedrückt. Der Tumor war von anfang an nie fassbar. Also nicht einfach kompakt zum rausnehmen.Er ist flächig,faserig und infiltriert überall rein, also auch Bauchspeicheldrüsengewebe,Darm ect. Das machte es so schwer ihn zu operieren und man hat nur alles mit- und rund um die Gallenblase entfernt, da hier der Beginn vermutet wurde. Er sei selten aber sehr bösartig und schnellwachsend, das wussten wir von den Gewebeproben. 
Die Photonengeschichte läuft unabhängig der Krebszellen. Es ist ein Aufbau und Stärken der Zellen, die noch gut sind. So sterben weniger gesunde Zellen ab bei der Chemo...also mal etwas kindlich ausgedrückt. Entsprechend dem Wachstum und flächigen Ausbreiten des Tumors müssten die Blutwerte laut Ärztin schlechter sein, also sie hat mit Entzündungsfaktoren gerechnet. Eisen, Calzium, Kalium und Zusatzvitamine können aber jetzt abgesetzt werden. Der Eiweissmangel rührt von der langen Liegezeit her (Muskelabbau)und eben der schwachen Ernährung. Seid sie beim Heilpraktiker ist, hat sie aber bereits bedeutend mehr Appetit und das hat die Ärztin wohl einfach auf die Therapie zurückgeführt vom Heilpraktiker. Dieser hat übrigens nie von Heilung gesprochen oder dass er die Krankheit stoppen könne. Er hat nur klargemacht, dass sich die gleichzeitige Behandlung von seinem Aufbau mit der gleichzeitigen Chemo aufheben würde. 
In den Chemopausen kann sie aber nach Wunsch wieder zum Heilpraktiker gehen.
Grüessli

----------


## KleinerMuck

Hi Ihr Lieben 
War lange nicht mehr hier, ich weiss. Doch wer die Biophotonengeschichte miterlebt hat weiss, dass ich stark eingebunden bin. Ich möcht euch kurz sagen die die Geschichte läuft.... 
Die Chemo wird auf weiteres ausgesetzt. Es geht Ma zur Zeit sehr gut. Ich hab sie diese Woche sogar ins Kino mitgenommen, das war ein absolutes Hiighlight! Die gefüllten Plättchen auf Mas Körper aktivieren die Lichtreize in der Zellstruktur und das führt zu einer besseren Abwehr der gesunden Zellen und einem Hinderniss des Krebszellwuchs. Fact ist, dass sich im CT die Bilder aufzulösen beginnen.Das heisst, die Ärzte sehen zwar Ansammlungen von Krebszellen, aber nicht mehr im geschlossenen Verband. Die Blutwerte, vor allem Leber und Nieren sind absolut in Ordnung. Sie hat keine spezifischen Medikamente und keine Schmerzen. Es gilt jetzt abzuwarten was passiert, wenn Ende Jahr diese 5 Sitzungen beim Heilpraktiker um sind und unter diesen so guten Gesichtspunkten ist auch schulmedizinisch eine weitere Behandlung im Moment nicht angesagt. Sie meldet sich zu den Blutuntersuchungen und die Chemo steht jederzeit offen, wenn sich etwas verändert oder sie Schmerzen bekommt. Wir können das jetzt wunderbar annehmen und die Zeit als Geschenk geniessen. Auch wenn das kein Wunder und keine Heilung für immer ist, ich bin überzeugt, dass sie nie so gut drauf wäre, hätte sie nicht den Mut gehabt diese Therapie ernst zu nehmen. Ich hab viel dazugelernt...... 
Grüsse euch alle ganz herzlich, die ihr mit mir gefühlt habt und mich auch unterstützt habt alles auszuprobieren und nicht aufzugeben. 
Eine wunderschöne, ruhige und friedliche Zeit und vielleicht bald mal wieder zu neuen Themen
Euer kleine Muck

----------


## StarBuG

Das klingt ja sehr positiv. 
Es freut mich, dass es deiner Mutter besser geht. 
Ich wünsche euch beiden ein besinnliches und frohes Weihnachtsfest. 
Liebe Grüße 
Michael

----------


## Monsti

Hallo Kleiner Muck,  dass es Deiner Mutter so gut geht, freut mich riesig. Möge es noch möglichst lange so bleiben! Es ist gut, dass Ihr Euch auf das Abenteuer eingelassen habt. Wenn Du magst, so berichte bitte weiter. Mich würde die weitere Entwicklung sehr interessieren.  Wünsche Euch ein wunderschönes Weihnachtsfest und ein glückliches, möglichst gesundes (!!!) Neues Jahr!  Liebe Grüße von Angie

----------


## Leonessa

Hallo Kleiner Muck! 
Das ließt sich echt toll, was du schreibst. Wenn ihr sogar im Kino wart. Klasse!
Ich hoffe dass ihr noch einige so frohe Momente zusammen erleben könnt! Diese Therapie schien für deine Mutter wohl das Beste gewesen zu sein! 
Liebe Grüße Julia

----------


## KleinerMuck

Hallo Ihr Lieben 
Ich möchte euch mitteilen, wenigstens jenen, die sich noch an unsere Diskussionen erinnern, dass meine Ma am 16. Mai verstorben ist. Die 5 Monate Lebensglück, trotz tödlicher Diagnose, schrieb sie der Behandlung des Heilpraktikers zu mittels dieser Biophotonentherapie. Dass ihr Körper den Weiterwuchs des Tumors nicht verhindern konnte und sie sterben würde, das hat sie tapfer getragen. Ihr Tod erfolgte langsam und bei vollem Bewusstsein, aber ohne Schmerzen. Ich bin traurig, aber auch glücklich eine so intensve Zeit mit ihr verlebt zu haben. 
Liebe Grüsse
Kleiner Muck

----------


## Patientenschubser

Hallo kleiner Muck, 
Mein herzliches Beileid, ich hoffe ihr hattet wenigstens noch eine friedliche und schöne Zeit für- und miteinander. 
Wenn sie wirklich keine Schmerzen hatte über die ganze Zeit ist das wenigstens ein kleiner Trost.  
Gruß Schubser

----------


## Obelix1962

@kleinerMuck 
Auch von mir mein Herzlichstes Beileid ! 
Trost in schweren Stunden zu bekommen ist für uns alle sehr wichtig,
kommt aber leider meistens von Herzen, die Leid am eigenen Körper verspüren mußten. 
Auch Dir gebührt dieser Trost denn wer seine Mutter verliert, verliert einen
wichtigen Teil seines Lebens, verliert den Trost und Halt den er von seiner 
Kindheit her kennt und immer bekommen hat.

----------


## lucy230279

ich schließe mich den vorrednern an, auch von mir herzliches beileid. 
behalte deine ma in liebevoller erinnerung..

----------


## Brava

Da kann ich mich den anderen nur anschliessen
mein herzliches Beileid

----------


## Leonessa

Hallo KleinerMuck! 
An dieser Stelle möchte ich dir mein herzliches Beileid aussprechen!
Ich hoffe du kannst deine Mutter immer in schöner Erinnerung behalten und bin sehr froh, dass sie ohne Schmerzen gehen konnte. Ich denke das ist viel wert! 
Liebe Grüße Julia

----------


## andrea 17.5

Hallo alle zusammen, 
eigendlich bin ich hier, um Erfahrungsberichte zu lesen. Leider fand ich "nur" diese Seite hier. Mit der Biophotonen Theraie habe ich nun Angefangen, allerdings bezüglich eines kleineren Problems. Ich habe Haarausfall und sehe diese Methode als Chance, als Frau nicht mit ne Halbglatze rumlaufen zu müssen.
Falls es jemanden interessiert, in ein paar Wochen, gebe ich hier mal meine Meinung kund über den Erfolg- oder Nichterfolg- in meinem Fall. 
Liebe Grüße
Andrea

----------


## andrea 17.5

Kleiner Muck entschuldige, 
auch von mir Herzliches Beileid!  
Ich schrieb wohl zu voreilig und las nicht ganz zu Ende...
Viele liebe Grüße
Andrea

----------

